# WNS Delta F2 Limbs? Thoughts?



## ParticleMan (Nov 2, 2019)

Was browsing alternative services website a stumbled across WNS Delta F2 Limbs (fiberglass/foam) selling for an "one eyebrow raisingly" low price. Anyone ever heard of them? Thoughts as to why fiber/foam would be selling at entry fiber/wood price point?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

ParticleMan said:


> Was browsing alternative services website a stumbled across WNS Delta F2 Limbs (fiberglass/foam) selling for an "one eyebrow raisingly" low price. Anyone ever heard of them? Thoughts as to why fiber/foam would be selling at entry fiber/wood price point?


I would rather pick heavy discount *"WNS Elite Alpha Carbon Foam/ WNS Motive C5 limbs"*. I cant recommend the Premium/ Delta limbs in comparison. Its like night and day. I own both "Premium" and "Elite Alpha". I seen club members compete on national level with those "Elite/Motive" limbs and members like the price/performance you get.

If you want affordable good limbs Steven did review of Samick Extreme-C that impressed me with its performance. Its up on youtube. Soul Archery Black flash stacks harsh after 28" + draw, but if you got shorter draw. Also Soul Reverze a rebranded popular Kaya limbs is a safe bet.

I did a writeup on prices 1 year ago. Seams the dumping the prices on the non carbon versions. 



> Axiom = Explore (Beginner ), Riser 120$, Limbs 100$
> Premium = Delta (Intermediate), Riser 170$, Limbs 160$
> Forged Elite = Motive (Elite, competition), Riser 280$, Limbs 250$
> Vantage = (new segment ) Unsure who is the target audience. Riser 350$, Limbs 350$
> ...


----------



## Propknut (Apr 8, 2018)

WNS limbs have shown to me to be a quality product. I have seen these price drops before and are associated with renaming the limbs with a new look. My SF elite Caron foam limbs became elite alpha and then Motive C5. They will have a new name next year.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Propknut said:


> WNS limbs have shown to me to be a quality product. I have seen these price drops before and are associated with renaming the limbs with a new look. My SF elite Caron foam limbs became elite alpha and then Motive C5. They will have a new name next year.


Yeh those Elite Alpha/ motive limbs have dropped 40% in 2 years time, it's jawdropping getting that kind of quality limbs for so low price. Carbon version of Elite Alpha sells for 170$ as we speak at alternatives.
I think i paid 150$ for my premium alpha limbs.... yes i got ripped of badly but its a few years back now.


----------



## Eugenrigips (Jul 24, 2018)

ParticleMan said:


> Was browsing alternative services website a stumbled across WNS Delta F2 Limbs (fiberglass/foam) selling for an "one eyebrow raisingly" low price. Anyone ever heard of them? Thoughts as to why fiber/foam would be selling at entry fiber/wood price point?


The Delta F2 are wood core (http://www.wns-archery.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=r2&wr_id=7&ct=rb)

The Delta C2 are foam core


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

WNS has confusing model identifiers for their newer limbs. The link given by Eugenrigips above shows the Delta F2 and states one place that its glass fiber with wood core then scroll down a little and it states glass fiber and foam core. It easy to infer that the F indicates foam. 

In 2020, I've purchased two sets of the newer WNS limbs; Delta F3 (glass/wood) and Motive F5 (glass/foam). I did not see F2's offered by LAS when I ordered my F3s. but i believe the F2s are glass fiber/wood - not foam.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

I found that the older SF Axiom branded limbs stack much, much less (or later in the draw force curve) than the WNS branded limbs...not sure why as W&W says they are the same but that’s what my shoulders say. Getting harder to find as time goes on but worth it if you can.


----------



## ParticleMan (Nov 2, 2019)

Eugenrigips said:


> ParticleMan said:
> 
> 
> > Was browsing alternative services website a stumbled across WNS Delta F2 Limbs (fiberglass/foam) selling for an "one eyebrow raisingly" low price. Anyone ever heard of them? Thoughts as to why fiber/foam would be selling at entry fiber/wood price point?
> ...


It does look like there is a wood core F2 and a foam core F2 as well. The Delta F2 Limbs depicted on the Alternative Services website show "extreme foam core" on the limb. 

https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0041583.4.26769613162192378207/WNSDELF2

I do appreciate all of the feedback from everyone. I'm sure the elite alpha / motive C5 are superior, just wondering if anyone had tried these foam/fiber Delta F2 limbs for $73 and could weigh in on value and how they compare to similarly priced entry level fiber/wood limbs.


----------



## ParticleMan (Nov 2, 2019)

Timevoid said:


> ParticleMan said:
> 
> 
> > Was browsing alternative services website a stumbled across WNS Delta F2 Limbs (fiberglass/foam) selling for an "one eyebrow raisingly" low price. Anyone ever heard of them? Thoughts as to why fiber/foam would be selling at entry fiber/wood price point?
> ...


Much thanks for this input Timevoid. I noticed Steven Hann's YouTube video on cheap vs. expensive limbs featuring the Samick Extreme-c limbs and I was impressed too. I noticed they're attractively priced as well. Steven does a great job with his review videos and I've enjoyed watching them in my spare time. I think I 've seen most of them at least once. Some including the one featuring long ata compounds many times over. I may get a Martin Scepter one of these days...


----------



## Steve_M. (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm rather confused by this hopefully someone can clarify it. *Motive* line up is the competition line and they have a model in there called *WNS Motive F5 limbs at ~$103 *. The model line beneath that is *DELTA* for intermediates and they have two sets of limbs, *WNS Delta C2 limbs at ~$130 and WNS Delta C3 limbs at ~$130* that cost more than the *WNS Motive F5 limbs*. What gives, how can a competition limb be priced lower than an intermediate limb? I know materials are different but if you are marketing a limb to be in your top competition bracket shouldn't the price reflect it?

BTW I can't recall ever seeing any reviews for the Motive F5 limbs. The WNS Delta C3 are the renamed SF Premium + carbon/wood limbs and many people seem to like them and speak highly of them.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Steve_M. said:


> I'm rather confused by this hopefully someone can clarify it. *Motive* line up is the competition line and they have a model in there called *WNS Motive F5 limbs at ~$103 *. The model line beneath that is *DELTA* for intermediates and they have two sets of limbs, *WNS Delta C2 limbs at ~$130 and WNS Delta C3 limbs at ~$130* that cost more than the *WNS Motive F5 limbs*. What gives, how can a competition limb be priced lower than an intermediate limb? I know materials are different but if you are marketing a limb to be in your top competition bracket shouldn't the price reflect it?
> 
> BTW I can't recall ever seeing any reviews for the Motive F5 limbs. The WNS Delta C3 are the renamed SF Premium + carbon/wood limbs and many people seem to like them and speak highly of them.


Yes looking at the prices now it looks wierd. Some have around 40% discount. 

But the price range should be like follows:

Explorer > Delta > Motive > Vantage > FC-100 > W&W Winnex .


Explorer W1: 71$
Delta F1: 73$
Motive F5 : 103$
Motive C5 : 198$
Vantage: 306$
FC-100 :388$

Materials:
"W"-wood / glass. 
"F" - Foam /glass.
"C" Carbon / Foam / Glass.


W&W limbs:
Rapido : 227$
Winact : 350$
Winex: 430$


----------



## bglizares (6 mo ago)

Got the delta f2 limbs on my delta lx 25" riser. 28# limbs set to 27# on the finger.. soft draw but sounds like a guitar on release.


----------



## bglizares (6 mo ago)

ParticleMan said:


> Was browsing alternative services website a stumbled across WNS Delta F2 Limbs (fiberglass/foam) selling for an "one eyebrow raisingly" low price. Anyone ever heard of them? Thoughts as to why fiber/foam would be selling at entry fiber/wood price point?


 I just got the limbs from alternative.. it is foam core. 28# and smooth to draw but sound like a guitar on release


----------

